# Samsung portable SSD software



## napo (11 Mars 2022)

Bonjour à tous
Je partage un retour d'expérience qui peut servir aux utilisateurs de SSD externe Samsung avec Mac :
Je suis sur MacBook Pro Big Sur 11.6.4
J'ai installé un *Samsung portable SSD software* pour sécurisé mon accès à mes deux *disques durs externes SSD Samsung T5*.
Tout à bien marché pendant 3 mois, mais ce matin,  un message s'affiche quand je branche mes SSD externes : "Déconnecté", impossible d'avoir accès à mes disques externes.
J'ai redémarré, en vain.
J'appelle le service Samsung concerné (Très sympas et compétents, temps d'attente très court, gratuit) au 00 800 8010 8011
Il me donne la solution qui a fonctionné tout de suite : Désinstaller le Samsung portable SSD software mais de la façon suivante. Une fois désinstallé correctement, télécharger la version mac du soft (voir plus bas le lien) :

*1.* Ne connectez pas le SSD.
Veuillez suivre les instructions ci-dessous afin de désinstaller correctement et complètement le logiciel d'activation de votre Mac.

- Dans "finder" Aller à "Aller" puis à> Aller au dossier

Ensuite, vous devez atteindre le dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Application Support/ → cliquez sur Go

→ Recherchez Portable_SSD ou Samsung Portable SSD

-Ouvrez le fichier CleanAll.scpt

ou CleanupT7PlusAll.scpt


-Puis cliquez sur le symbole de jeu






-Cliquez sur Ok pour supprimer le logiciel PSSD.

Vous pouvez recevoir un message comme ci-dessous, ce qui est tout à fait normal.





Le logiciel doit être complètement supprimé et vous pouvez procéder à une nouvelle installation.


Si vous rencontrez des difficultés, nous vous recommandons de contacter le support Apple.

1 Ne connectez pas le SSD.

2. Téléchargez et installez la dernière version du logiciel pour SSD portable via le lien ci-dessous:

http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/

3. Redémarrez l'ordinateur

4. Accédez à la sécurité et à la confidentialité de votre ordinateur et procédez comme suit:

S'il vous plaît ouvrir "Sécurité et confidentialité" dans les "Préférences Système" et appuyez sur le bouton "Autoriser" à côté de "logiciel système du développeur 'Samsung Electronics' a été bloqué" message.

*5. *Redémarrer l’ordinateur encore une fois.

6. Connectez le SSD portable Samsung et exécutez le logiciel SSD portable Samsung.

Tout étant égal, vous devriez être en mesure d'utiliser votre SSD sans problèmes.

Si vous rencontrez des difficultés, nous vous recommandons de contacter le support Apple.


----------



## Meteo07 (24 Juillet 2022)

Heelo, un grand merci a toi, ca m'a bien aidé.


----------



## edenpulse (24 Juillet 2022)

Et pour la prochaine fois : n'installez tout simplement pas ce logiciel.


----------



## Hashka (16 Septembre 2022)

hello,

est il possible d'acceder à ces disques samsung qui sont protegés par MDP sans l'app de Samsung ?

j'ai desinstallé puis reinstaller l'app. car lorsque je deverouille mon T7, la fenetre de l'app reste bloqué sur le loading




merci


----------



## JLB21 (16 Septembre 2022)

Je possède deux SSD samsung : le X5 500 Go et le T7 1 To, jamais il ne me viendrait à l'idée d'utiliser ce type d'application…

Pas plus qu'il ne me viendrait à l'idée d'utiliser celle de Western Digital (j'ai 5 DDE de 1 à 5 To)…

Je me suis toujours demandé à quoi pouvaient-elles servir ?


----------



## Hashka (16 Septembre 2022)

JLB21 a dit:


> Je possède deux SSD samsung : le X5 500 Go et le T7 1 To, jamais il ne me viendrait à l'idée d'utiliser ce type d'application…
> 
> Pas plus qu'il ne me viendrait à l'idée d'utiliser celle de Western Digital (j'ai 5 DDE de 1 à 5 To)…
> 
> Je me suis toujours demandé à quoi pouvaient-elles servir ?


mais tes HDDs ne sont pas protegés par mot de passe ? 

( c'est la raison pour laquelle j'utilise cette app. )


----------



## edenpulse (16 Septembre 2022)

C'est juste que si tu veux mettre un mot de passe sur un disque dur ou ssd, vaut mieux utiliser les utilitaires système de macOS / Windows, histoire d'éviter ce genre de problèmes avec des apps  pas mises à jour, pas standard, rien. C'est placer beaucoup de confiance dans une app peu utilisée et dont on ne connait rien?.


----------



## Hashka (16 Septembre 2022)

comment mettre un mdp sur 1 HDD via le mac ? 

merci


----------



## edenpulse (16 Septembre 2022)

Via l'utilitaire de disque, simplement créer une partition APFS chiffrée.


----------



## Hashka (16 Septembre 2022)

Ok, il faut donc que mon disque soit vierge  :/ 

ce qui n'est pas le cas à cette heure...


merci


----------



## edenpulse (16 Septembre 2022)

Tu peux toujours ne pas chiffrer le disque intégralement mais des dossiers / fichiers dessus. 
Un utilitaire opensource multiplateforme comme Veracrypt peut très bien faire ça. Ce qui est d'ailleurs plus intéressant que chiffre le disque intégralement.


----------



## Hashka (16 Septembre 2022)

Pourquoi utiliser une app ( qui serait plus pertinente ) que d'utiliser la solution native de mac ?


----------



## edenpulse (16 Septembre 2022)

Ca dépends ce que tu souhaites surtout. 

Si tu veux pouvoir déplacer les fichiers comme tu le souhaites, y accéder sur n'importe quelle plateforme, Veracrypt sera plus pertinent.
Si tu veux pouvoir utiliser ce disque uniquement sur un mac... tu peux utiliser la solution native. Problème, si ton disque dur à un problème, tu perds tout le contenu du disque en 1 fois. 
Avec des dossiers / fichiers chiffrés, tu peux les mettre n'importe où, sur Dropbox, iCloud etc... sans soucis. Sur un disque non chiffré également. 
Veracrypt est plus flexible, et sa nature multiplateforme et sa flexibilité est à mon sens plus intéressante.


----------



## Fabrice67 (26 Octobre 2022)

Merci ! ça rebooste mes disques T7 qui ramaient à 30Mos. là, je suis à plus de 700. parfait.


----------



## juls_92 (21 Novembre 2022)

napo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> Je partage un retour d'expérience qui peut servir aux utilisateurs de SSD externe Samsung avec Mac :
> Je suis sur MacBook Pro Big Sur 11.6.4
> J'ai installé un *Samsung portable SSD software* pour sécurisé mon accès à mes deux *disques durs externes SSD Samsung T5*.
> ...


Hello pour ma part je n'arrive même pas a télécharger la dernière version du logiciel, le téléchargement s'arrête au bout de quelque seconde et impossible de relancer ...


----------



## WalkingMan (29 Novembre 2022)

Salut,

Existe t-il une manip pour faire fonctionner ces memes disque (un T5 dans mon cas) sous Ventura ?


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2022)

WalkingMan a dit:


> Existe t-il une manip pour faire fonctionner ces memes disque (un T5 dans mon cas) sous Ventura ?


Oui, ne pas avoir installé le logiciel de chez Samsung ou le virer.


----------



## WalkingMan (29 Novembre 2022)

lol, après différent essai j'en suis arrivé à la même conclusion...
Et le contact avec le service client samsung via le tchat (dont je suis en attente de transfert vers le service compètent depuis 12h15 - il est 21h55 au moment ou je tape ce message) ne m'a pas vraiment aidé...
Résultat : Samsung T5 => Le bon coin !


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2022)

WalkingMan a dit:


> Résultat : Samsung T5 => Le bon coin !


C'est ridicule, relis ma réponse        #17      , il te suffit de supprimer le logiciel de chez Samsung et c'est tout.


----------



## WalkingMan (1 Décembre 2022)

oui non pas ridicule du tout... j'ai pris ce disque pour utiliser le mode sécurisé ! 
Sans cela, aucun intérêt pour moi.


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2022)

WalkingMan a dit:


> j'ai pris ce disque pour utiliser le mode sécurisé !


Ben sous macOS tu as FileVault pour ça.


----------



## peyret (1 Décembre 2022)

et https://forums.macg.co/threads/filevault-chiffrement-bloque-en-cours.1379977/


----------



## ericse (1 Décembre 2022)

Je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec Filevault, mais je l'active toujours au moment du formattage du disque, ça va infiniment plus vite car il ne cherche pas à re-chiffrer tout le disque.


----------

